# Eines der ersten Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

Im  3sat-Teletext ist heute unter dem Titel ,,Staatshilfe: Lufthansa will bald zurückzahlen'' u.a. zu lesen:

_,, Wir waren eines der ersten Unternehmen, das von der Bundesregierung gerettet wurde'', sagte LH-Vorstandschef Carsten Spohr._

Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, ob dieser Satz völlig richtig ist: denn ich hätte eher eine Formulierung wie
 ,,_eines der ersten..,die von der_ _Bundesregierung gerettet wurden'_'
 erwartet.
  Letztere Fassung wäre aus meiner Sicht korrekter und sinnvoller - aber vielleicht beinflusst mich meine Muttersprache. Auf Italienisch würde eine Konstruktion gemäß der  Original-Version nämlich seltsam bis falsch klingen.  Was denkt Ihr?

Für Eure Meinungen und Kommentare danke ich im Voraus.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> _eines der ersten..,die von der_ _Bundesregierung gerettet wurden_


Genau so sollte es sein.


----------



## Demiurg

Das ist mir beim Lesen überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.  

Es ist wohl beides möglich, je nachdem worauf sich das Relativpronomen bezieht ("Unternehmen" (Plural) oder "eines").

Vergleiche:
_Die Bundesregegung hat in der Corona-Krise etliche Unternehmen vor dem Konkurs bewahrt.
Wir waren eines, das von der Bundesregierung gerettet wurde._

Ich würde aber die von dir vorgeschlagene Variante bevorzugen.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> je nachdem worauf sich das Relativpronomen bezieht


Die Frage ist eben die, ob es richtig ist, dass nach dem Ausdruck ,,eines der Unternehmen''  das Relativpronomen im Singular steht, d.h. sich nur auf ein Unternehmen bezieht... Meine Vermutung: grammatisch zulässig -  aber inhaltlich/semantisch?  Die Regierung hat immerhin nicht nur _das_ Unternehmen gerettet.


----------



## Şafak

Entschuldigung, aber der Satz ist korrekt. Im Deutschen, soweit ich weiß, steht das Relativpronomen im Singular, da es sich auf nur ein Unternehmen (nicht alle Unternehmen) bezieht. Ebenfalls funktionert es im Englischen.

Gerade ist es mir eingefallen, dass das Relativpronmen im Pluaral im Spanischen stehen soll, aber ich würde gerne die Regel nachschlagen.


----------



## Frank78

Frieder said:


> Genau so sollte es sein.



 "Eines der ersten Unternehmen" und "das" sind doch eindeutig Singular.

Analog zu: "Mercedes war eines der ersten Unternehmen, das Autos produzierte" (und nicht produzierten)


----------



## anahiseri

Meinem Empfinden nach ist das Subjekt des Verbs "gerettet werden"  Plural, nämlich  "die ersten Unternehmen", auch wenn es im Satz ein Genitiv ist.
Zu "gerettet wurde"  würde m. E.   "Wir waren das erste Unternehmen, das . . . "   passen. Ich denke aber, das ist nicht der Sinn des Satzes.


----------



## anahiseri

Auf Spanisch, wörtlich:
Fuimos una de las primeras empresas que *fueron* salvad*as *por el gobierno
Fuimos una de las primeras empresas que *fue* salva*da* por el gobierno
Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen der spanischen und der deutschen Struktur des Satzes. Auch hier finde ich, dass die Plural-Variante korrekt ist, oder zumindest korrekter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> s ist wohl beides möglich, je nachdem worauf sich das Relativpronomen bezieht ("Unternehmen" (Plural) oder "eines").


Ich sehe das auch so.


anahiseri said:


> finde ich, dass die Plural-Variante korrekt ist, oder zumindest korrrekter.


Wenn ich "auf Französisch denke", würde ich mich eher für die Singular-Variante entscheiden:

_Nous étions une des premières  entreprises (qui *a* été) sauvé*e *par ..... (= *nous* avons / notre entreprise a été sauvé(s)_
auch möglich, aber nicht so überzeugend (mMn):

_Nous étions une des premières  entreprises (qui *ont* été) sauvé*es *par ..... (les entreprises ont été sauvées)_


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> "Eines der ersten Unternehmen" und "das" sind doch eindeutig Singular.
> 
> Analog zu: "Mercedes war eines der ersten Unternehmen, das Autos produzierte" (und nicht produzierten)


Wenn, dann muss natürlich beides im Plural stehen:

_Mercedes war eines der ersten Unternehmen, die Autos produzierten._

Ich verstehe wie gesagt beide Argumentationen.


----------



## anahiseri

Schritt für Schritt:
Ein Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
Das Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
Das einzige Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
(1) Eines der Unternehmen,*[ das* gerettet *wurde ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
(2) Eines der* [Unternehmen*, *die* gerettet *wurden ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
(1) ist "non-defining relative clause",  es könnte das Einzige sein, das gerettet wurde.
(2) ist "defining  relative clause", alle, von denen die Rede ist, wurden gerettet.
Und ich glaube, der Satz, um den es hier geht, muss man so wie (2) interpretieren.


----------



## Şafak

In erster Linie ist „eins“ auch korrekt? Ich kenne nur die Struktur mit „eines“.


----------



## Şafak

anahiseri said:


> Schritt für Schritt:
> Ein Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> Das Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> Das einzige Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> (1) Eins der Unternehmen,*[ das* gerettet *wurde ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> (2) Eins der* [Unternehmen*, *die* gerettet *wurden ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> (1) ist "non-defining relative clause",  es könnte das Einzige sein, das gerettet wurde.
> (2) ist "defining  relative clause", alle, von denen die Rede ist, wurden gerettet.
> Und ich glaube, der Satz, um den es hier geht, muss man so wie (2) interpretieren.


Das ist komplett sinnvoll. Wenn man den Satz so umschreibt, dann taucht kein Problem mehr auf.

Auf jeden Fall erinner ich mich an eine Tabelle, wo ich absichtlich Sätze von dieser Art auf verschiedene Sprachen verglichen habe und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stellte es sich heraus, dass sich die Struktur von Sprache zu Sprache unterschied. Es war aber nicht so simpel, wie wir jetzt den Satz auszulegen versuchen.

Natürlich kann es sein, ich erinnere mich an eine von mir selbst falsch gemachte Tabelle 😁😁.


----------



## DonHolgo

anahiseri said:


> (1) Eines der Unternehmen,*[ das* gerettet *wurde ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> (2) Eines der* [Unternehmen*, *die* gerettet *wurden ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> [...]
> Und ich glaube, der Satz, um den es hier geht, muss man so wie (2) interpretieren.


Zumal im Original auch von den »ersten« Unternehmen die Rede ist – das würde doch in (1) komplett in der Luft hängen, oder?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Ich möchte nun gerne wissen, ob dieser Satz völlig richtig ist: denn ich hätte eher eine Formulierung wie
> ,,_eines der ersten..,die von der_ _Bundesregierung gerettet wurden'_'
> erwartet.
> Letztere Fassung wäre aus meiner Sicht korrekter und sinnvoller


Volle Zustimmung. Die andere Variante gibt es offensichtlich auch, d. h. sie ist wohl nicht falsch, aber ich würde es nie so formulieren, sondern immer so wie von dir vorgeschlagen.


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> Schritt für Schritt:
> Ein Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> Das Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> Das einzige Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde.
> (1) Eines der Unternehmen,*[ das* gerettet *wurde ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> (2) Eines der* [Unternehmen*, *die* gerettet *wurden ]*,  machte im nächsten Jahr Pleite.
> (1) ist "non-defining relative clause",  es könnte das Einzige sein, das gerettet wurde.
> (2) ist "defining  relative clause", alle, von denen die Rede ist, wurden gerettet.
> Und ich glaube, der Satz, um den es hier geht, muss man so wie (2) interpretieren.


Der Hinweis ist gut. Anders als das Englische, unterscheidet Deutsch nicht systematisch zwischen _restrictive_ und _non-restrictive relative_ clauses. Die Unterscheidung ist für (einsprachig aufgewachsene) Muttersprachler weder intuitiv noch wurde wurde ihnen im Deutschunterricht beigebracht, auf sie zu achten. Darum ist es für uns wahrscheinlich auch so vollkommen Wurscht, ob man hier Singular oder Plural im Relativsatz verwendet, wie es @Demiurg beschrieben hat.

Wir hatten schon Diskussionen in diesem Forum, in denen diese Unterscheidung im Englischen behandelt wurde, eben weil sie für Deutschmuttersprachler so schwer fassbar ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Şafak said:


> ist „eins“ auch korrekt? Ich kenne nur die Struktur mit „eines“.


Ja, „eins“ ist die verkürzte Form; (nur im Genitiv kann das "e" nicht wegfallen) :


> Der unbestimmte Artikel als Pronomen
> 
> Singular: maskulin – neutral – feminin – Plural
> Nominativ: einer – ein(e)s – eine – welche
> Akkusativ: einen – ein(e)s – eine – welche
> Dativ: einem – einem – einer – welchen
> Genitiv: (eines) – (eines) – (einer) – (welcher)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Darum ist es für uns wahrscheinlich auch so vollkommen Wurscht, ob man hier Singular oder Plural im Relativsatz verwendet, wie es @Demiurg beschrieben hat.


Vielleicht hast du recht, aber zumindest hier in diesem Thread scheint die Tendenz eher „Pro Plural“ zu sein, auch bei Demiurg:


Demiurg said:


> Ich würde aber die von dir vorgeschlagene Variante bevorzugen.


D. h. die von bearded vorgeschlagene Variante mit Plural.

Da von mehreren Unternehmen die Rede ist, ist Plural im Relativsatz doch auch die naheliegende Variante, meine ich.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht hast du recht, aber zumindest hier in diesem Thread scheint die Tendenz eher „Pro Plural“ zu sein, auch bei Demiurg:
> 
> D. h. die von bearded vorgeschlagene Variante mit Plural.
> 
> Da von mehreren Unternehmen die Rede ist, ist Plural im Relativsatz doch auch die naheliegende Variante, meine ich.


Das passiert, wenn man zu viel darüber nachdenkt. Tatsächlich ist Plural "logischer", wenn man es sich genau anschaut. Intuitiv würde aber kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen, an diesem Satz irgend ein Problem zu sehen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Intuitiv würde aber kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen, an diesem Satz irgend ein Problem zu sehen.


Ich schon 


berndf said:


> Das passiert, wenn man zu viel darüber nachdenkt.


Nein, wie gesagt, meine Ablehnung ist intuitiv.

Wie das jetzt bei den anderen oder der Mehrheit ist, darüber spekuliere ich aber nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Das passiert, wenn man zu viel darüber nachdenkt. Tatsächlich ist Plural "logischer", wenn man es sich genau anschaut. Intuitiv würde aber kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen, an diesem Satz irgend ein Problem zu sehen.



Das sehe ich ähnlich.  Ich schrieb ja oben:


Demiurg said:


> Das ist mir beim Lesen überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## anahiseri

In meinem letzten Beitrag ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen, den ich nicht mehr korrigieren kann:
in der letzten Zeile sollte es heißen:
Und ich glaube, *den* Satz, um den es hier geht, muss man so wie (2) interpretieren.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> unterscheidet Deutsch nicht systematisch zwischen _restrictive_ und _non-restrictive relative_ clauses.


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, dass die Deutung des Originalsatzes von Herrn Spohr (#1)  tatsächlich etwas mit dieser Unterscheidung  zu tun hat.
Wenn ich etwa den Thread Relative clauses (restrictive / non-restrictive) und die darin befindlichen Beispielsätze betrachte, stelle ich fest, dass


> Briten, die im Schnitt mehr als 100g Schokolade essen, haben ein doppelt so hohes Krebsrisiko


oder


> Der Peter, der in der Marketingabteilung arbeitet, hat gestern in der Lotterie gewonnen


nur aufgrund der deutschen Regeln über Kommasetzung zweideutig sind.  Da ist die Schwierigkeit der Deutschen beim Erkennen der Bedeutungsunterschiede (restriktiv/nicht-restriktiv) auch nachvollziehbar.
Bei _eines der ersten Unternehmen, das gerettet wurde _- im Gegensatz zu _eines der ersten Unternehmen, die gerettet wurden - _besteht hingegen mMn keine solche Zweideutigkeit: denn hier kommt keine Zeichensetzung infrage, sondern der Wechsel 'das/die' und 'wurde/wurden' zeigt den Bedeutungsunterschied recht klar.
Es geht demnach meines Erachtens mehr um Logik denn um Grammatik.  Mehrere Unternehmen wurden  gerettet, und deshalb ist Plural geboten.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Das ist mir beim Lesen überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Es ist wohl beides möglich, je nachdem worauf sich das Relativpronomen bezieht ("Unternehmen" (Plural) oder "eines").


Ich sehe es wie Demiurg in #3. Beide Varianten funktionieren für mich. Der Originalsatz klingt beim spontanen Lesen nicht falsch. Wohl formuliert würde ich wohl aber auch die Pluralvariante bevorzugen.

Restrictive/Non-restrictive spielt im Deutschen absolut keine Rolle. Das hat Berndf richtig erklärt (#16).


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Es geht demnach meines Erachtens mehr um Logik denn um Grammatik.


Ja klar. Und dieser Logikunterschied spielt im Deutschen keine Rolle. Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, kommt man natürlich auf das Ergebnis, dass Plural hier logisch besser ist. Es interessiert nur kaum jemanden.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> dass Plural hier logisch besser ist. Es interessiert nur kaum jemanden


 So ist es pragmatisch wohl!


----------



## bearded

Eine für mich sehr interessante Diskussion! Noch einmal besten Dank für all Eure Antworten.


----------

